# Z5500 Sub Box DIY



## Noobie 1 (8 mo ago)

Hi, i have a set of logitech z5500 speakers and I want to make a custom box for the subwoofer. The driver is belived to be a Tang Band WT-644F 10". I want this tuned to to around 35hz. The original box is a bit beat up and i believe needs sealing but I might as well try building a custom box. Later Im thinking of getting a proper home theatre system but for now this will have to do as i dont have a lot of cash to go around spending. Any ideas of how big the new box enclosure has to be. Would appreciate if someone could give me the dimensions.

Thanks


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

@Hanatsu made a box for a pair of those @ "50lit net volume with a Fb of ~34-35Hz" (or just under 1.8 ft^3 net - or ~ 0.9 ft^3 for one driver). Here's a link to the build thread: Mercedes-Benz E320T, 2000 - SQ Build


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

"IF" it is indeed the TangBand (Tang Band WT-644F) then here is the WinISD model comparison:

Green Optimum: f3 of 29.46Hz from 2.316cuft @ 30.88Hz = 12.35" x 4" diameter Port for 150 Watts xmax limited = 107.6dB @ 30Hz / 110.2B @ 50Hz
Bl;ue 50L: f3 of 33.32Hz from 1.766cuft @ 35Hz = 12.66" x 4" diameter Port for 200 Watts xmax limited = 106dB @ 30Hz / 112.5dB @ 50Hz
Red Boom Box: f3 of 29.19Hz from 5.000cuft @ 35Hz = 2.58" x 4" diameter Port for 150 Watts xmax limited = 108.5dB @ 30Hz / 111.8dB @ 50Hz (Peak of 115dB @ 37Hz)
Yellow LFE -3dB: f3 of 20Hz from 3.9cuft @ 22.5Hz = 14.15" x 4" diameter Port for 85 Watts xmax limited = 104.7dB @ 30Hz / 105.7dB @ 50Hz

Transfer Function:









Cone Excursion:









SPL:









Port Velocity:


----------



## Noobie 1 (8 mo ago)

Thank you all for your suggestions. But as u can read from my name, i am a complete NOOB when it comes to using winISD. I'd really like for someone to give me dimensions of a sub box than i can use for my budget 5.1 system for movies based on the tangband driver. I don't want a rectangle shaped subwoofer which people use in cars because of size and other limitations. 
A design like this is what i prefer and ported of course. Thank you all


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Noobie 1 said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions. But as u can read from my name, i am a complete NOOB when it comes to using winISD. I'd really like for someone to give me dimensions of a sub box than i can use for my budget 5.1 system for movies based on the tangband driver. I don't want a rectangle shaped subwoofer which people use in cars because of size and other limitations.
> A design like this is what i prefer and ported of course. Thank you all


Here is an enclosure volume calculator: Speaker Enclosure Volume Calculator
Simply enter your preferred height, width and depth dimensions and cabinet material thickness to achieve cabinet volume. You can similarly use this calculator to calculate gross port volume and then subtract gross port volume from gross cabinet volume to arrive at target net cabinet volume. Then you can go back and enter larger dimension(s) in the calculator to create a larger cabinet to account for port volume. Rinse and repeat until you've got a design that meets your dimensional preferences at the target net volume.

Here is a port length calculator: Port Length Calculator

Here is a WinISD tutorial: WinISD – a beginners tutorial | Midwest Audio Club

Here is an excellent resource for all things DIY audio: Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

The 50L suggestion is the smallest you will want to go and that becomes a 16" cube basically:





Subwoofer box 10 inch subwoofer


10 inch subwoofer box design, ported box plan, 3D model. Net internal volume 1.76 cubic feet, port area 14.74 square inches, tuning frequency 35 Hz. Subwoofer box calculator online




subbox.pro


----------



## Noobie 1 (8 mo ago)

Thank you maties


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Ideally for HT use you want the LFE box at 3.9 cuft but to make that into a cube becomes just over 20" cube...





Subwoofer box 10 inch subwoofer


10 inch subwoofer box design, ported box plan, 3D model. Net internal volume 3.90 cubic feet, port area 14.74 square inches, tuning frequency 22.5 Hz. Subwoofer box calculator online




subbox.pro


----------

